# PSE Baby G Force



## TRider58 (Aug 17, 2008)

I just purchased a used PSE Baby G Force. I understand that you definitely need an armguard or have perfect form when shooting. My archery dealer recommended a string tamer junior rear mount. They did not have the junior model available. I am going to order one online. Just wondered if anyone had any experience with the string tamer? Thanks for your help.


----------



## rddiehl (Oct 1, 2007)

not necessary, but I do have one on my X-Force. Hitting your arm is usually caued by draw length being too hard or bad form. I think I do shoot better with my string tamer on my bow. I think my bow is a little quiter also. Here is a photo


----------



## TRider58 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks alot! I had also read that most of it would be because of form. I am going to install the string tamer junior on my bow. Especially appreciate the picture so I can see exactly what you are talking about. Thanks again.


----------



## 1trackmind (Apr 6, 2008)

I had a BabbyG years ago and the only time it hit my arm was when I got tired and sloppy other then that it was find.


----------



## TRider58 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks a lot. I am anxious to hunt with the bow. I haven't had time to bow hunt for the past 15 years. I have only hunted during rifle season. I am looking forward to the extra time in the woods.


----------

